# Philippines Pedes ID pls.



## johnny888 (Sep 3, 2007)

Found two centipedes in our garage and some millipedes that i've been keeping for sometimes already, but until now,all i have are some tidbits of information on how to keep them but none of their proper ID.













Millipede







Centipede #1







Centipede #2


----------



## Steven (Sep 3, 2007)

centipede nr1 =_ Scolopendra morsitans_,... quite sure.  
centipede nr2 = prob._ Otostigmus spec._,... not so sure,..


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 3, 2007)

Steven said:


> centipede nr1 =_ Scolopendra morsitans_,... quite sure.
> centipede nr2 = prob._ Otostigmus spec._,... not so sure,..


Much appreciated Steven.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 3, 2007)

Additional Photos.

Just ignore the crappy fingers... 













Regards,

Johnny


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

Addtional Photos of My Centipedes... 








A new one from this morning.


----------



## ahas (Sep 4, 2007)

I like your millipedes.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice pedes Johnny! I wish I was from Philippines, Gosh. :-D
Take care, Matthew.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

ahas said:


> I like your millipedes.


Thanks ahas! there's too much of them in our own backyard especially during the rainy season.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

Blaster said:


> Very nice pedes Johnny! I wish I was from Philippines, Gosh. :-D
> Take care, Matthew.


Thanks a lot Blaster...:razz:


----------



## ahas (Sep 4, 2007)

johnny888 said:


> Thanks ahas! there's too much of them in our own backyard especially during the rainy season.


Cool, I' ve never seen those colourful ones in person before except for the African Giants.  

Where in the Philippines are you from?  

I remember when I was kid..during rainy season.  Roaches and centipedes would come out from the canal.  Even some toads.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

ahas said:


> Cool, I' ve never seen those colourful ones in person before except for the African Giants.
> 
> Where in the Philippines are you from?
> 
> I remember when I was kid..during rainy season.  Roaches and centipedes would come out from the canal.  Even some toads.


I think we have some of the colorful ones too...we just have to look for them.

I live in the Southern part of Luzon, in Bicol actually.

They still do come out during the rainy season,and with some retics too, especially in our barrio...:razz:


----------



## ahas (Sep 4, 2007)

johnny888 said:


> I think we have some of the colorful ones too...we just have to look for them.
> 
> I live in the Southern part of Luzon, in Bicol actually.
> 
> They still do come out during the rainy season,and with some retics too, especially in our barrio...:razz:


That' s awesome.  I didn' t know that Philippines has these cool inverts before I joined this forum.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

ahas said:


> That' s awesome.  I didn' t know that Philippines has these cool inverts before I joined this forum.


You'll be Surprised !:razz:


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 5, 2007)

Phil. Millipedes



















Regards,

Johnny


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 7, 2007)

Are these the Yellow Banded Millipedes?




















Regards, 

Johnny


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 7, 2007)

More photos of Yellow Banded Millipedes


----------



## Selenops (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't ID any of them but those are some gorgeous pedes and those first millipedes are unbelievable. 

Nice catch! I wish I could find things like that in my backyard.


----------



## chanivan21 (Sep 7, 2007)

*jhonny888 how about the red ones*

how about the red mellipede that i brought you this morning did you I.D. them already


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 8, 2007)

Selenops said:


> I can't ID any of them but those are some gorgeous pedes and those first millipedes are unbelievable.
> 
> Nice catch! I wish I could find things like that in my backyard.


Thanks Selenops!:razz: The first millipedes and the Centipedes came from our backyard...


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 8, 2007)

chanivan21 said:


> how about the red mellipede that i brought you this morning did you I.D. them already


Hi chanivan...  I still have to wait for them to settle down for me to take some nice photos...take care of those centipedes that you got from me...


----------



## Blaster (Sep 8, 2007)

It's Apheloria sp. I think. Way too cool.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 8, 2007)

Blaster said:


> It's Apheloria sp. I think. Way too cool.


Thanks a lot Blaster!


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Latest members of the Gang!


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 8, 2007)

Additional Photos.;P 

























Enjoy,

Johnny


----------



## ahas (Sep 9, 2007)

Pahinge naman!


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 9, 2007)

ahas said:


> Pahinge naman!


Hehehe!  Sige punta ka dito...I'm on a hunting expedition right now.


----------



## chanivan21 (Sep 10, 2007)

*hey ahas*

punta ka dito sa philipines papakitaan kita ng brown millipede na nakita ko.... sir jhonny pag uwi nyo papakita ko sa inyo ang new caught rown millipede ko....^_^ i caught a new millipede so bad i lost my digi cam on the beach.. on sunday im going to hunt sa antipolo........


----------



## ahas (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe next year guys.    After I get married.


----------



## millipeter (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,
Nice millipedes in your backyard  

The small poldesmid does not belong to the genus Apheloria (north american genus of the family Xystodesmidae). It's Orthomorpha coarctata (family Paradoxsomatidae), a synathropic wide spread species in the tropics of the world like Oxidus gracilis. You can easily distinguish it fom the other species of the philippines by the well developed keels on the first segments and only one furrow on the tergites. 

The species of the last picture belongs to the genus Trigoniulus. There are several species described for the philippines, but these are eventually varities of Trigoniulus corallinus (like in other cases), also a widespread species in the tropics.

The colourful species belongs the the order Spirobolida. Maybe it's Banosolus philippinus. To be sure I need a better pic of the first segments (lateral view). In Banosolus, the headshield/first segment do not exceed below the second segment and is somewhat acute compared to the other genera of the philippines. Looks a bit like that on one pic


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 11, 2007)

millipeter said:


> Hi,
> Nice millipedes in your backyard
> 
> The small poldesmid does not belong to the genus Apheloria (north american genus of the family Xystodesmidae). It's Orthomorpha coarctata (family Paradoxsomatidae), a synathropic wide spread species in the tropics of the world like Oxidus gracilis. You can easily distinguish it fom the other species of the philippines by the well developed keels on the first segments and only one furrow on the tergites.
> ...


Hi millipeter, thanks for the info.The thruth is that i don't know much about our local species and it it only now that i am starting to appreciate the beauty of these beautiful creatures.I could really use all the inputs.:razz:


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 11, 2007)

millipeter said:


> Hi,
> Nice millipedes in your backyard
> 
> The small poldesmid does not belong to the genus Apheloria (north american genus of the family Xystodesmidae). It's Orthomorpha coarctata (family Paradoxsomatidae), a synathropic wide spread species in the tropics of the world like Oxidus gracilis. You can easily distinguish it fom the other species of the philippines by the well developed keels on the first segments and only one furrow on the tergites.
> ...


Hi millipeter, thanks for the info.The truth is, i don't know much about our local species and it is only now that i am starting to appreciate the beauty of these creatures.I could really use all the inputs.:razz:


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 11, 2007)

My catch for today. 













Enjoy,

Johnny


----------



## Selenops (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice pede Johnny. I wished the local polymorphas were in my yard, plumb laziness forbids me to take any hikes up the nearby hills to get them. These are hills surrounded on all sides by suburbs, when I collect I want some sanctity to be one with nature not busy streets and a MacDonalds seven-ten blocks away. I want local pedes by door delivery. Hehehe. 

Anyways, enough of my rant. I ain't going to attempt to ID this one either I'll leave it up to Steven (or anyone that has greater familiarity).


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 11, 2007)

Selenops said:


> Very nice pede Johnny. I wished the local polymorphas were in my yard, plumb laziness forbids me to take any hikes up the nearby hills to get them. These are hills surrounded on all sides by suburbs, when I collect I want some sanctity to be one with nature not busy streets and a MacDonalds seven-ten blocks away. I want local pedes by door delivery. Hehehe.
> 
> Anyways, enough of my rant. I ain't going to attempt to ID this one either I'll leave it up to Steven (or anyone that has greater familiarity).


Hi Selenops...I know exactly what you mean...hehehe...:razz:


----------



## Selenops (Sep 12, 2007)

When I was a child I lived within bicycling distance to Mt Rubidoux, which has a bicycle trail winding up and around to the top. But was I enjoying the scenery and mother nature, no, I was walking off the paved trail, exploring, and turning over stones. It is crawling in both HUGE S polymorpha and Jerusalem Crickets. I mean we're talking upwards of 7" maybe more. On rare occassions I caught both a nightsnake and ringneck snake, and an occassional tarantula. 

Now as a 30 something adult, you couldn't pay me to do it especially the general geography  and locale of the "mountain" and I live much farther away now. I need to find a collecting area more open and less civilized.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 12, 2007)

millipeter said:


> Hi,
> Nice millipedes in your backyard
> 
> The small poldesmid does not belong to the genus Apheloria (north american genus of the family Xystodesmidae). It's Orthomorpha coarctata (family Paradoxsomatidae), a synathropic wide spread species in the tropics of the world like Oxidus gracilis. You can easily distinguish it fom the other species of the philippines by the well developed keels on the first segments and only one furrow on the tergites.
> ...


Hi Millipeter
What about this Philippine millipede:
http://www.bidabug.org/Forum/index.php?showtopic=874&pid=2350&st=0&#entry2350
Any info?


----------



## Selenops (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a site I found with pics of Mt Rubidoux. 

I can catch some massive beauties here and maybe I will and barter'em here at Arachnoboards. A relatively small mountain and these pics must be late spring or summer, rest the year the mountain is clothed in tall green grasses.

On the eastside a biketrail that's forked and winds around both sides of the mountain. You can see the paved bike trail in some of the pics.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautifull centipedes!!!
Can you send me some?


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 13, 2007)

Selenops said:


> When I was a child I lived within bicycling distance to Mt Rubidoux, which has a bicycle trail winding up and around to the top. But was I enjoying the scenery and mother nature, no, I was walking off the paved trail, exploring, and turning over stones. It is crawling in both HUGE S polymorpha and Jerusalem Crickets. I mean we're talking upwards of 7" maybe more. On rare occassions I caught both a nightsnake and ringneck snake, and an occassional tarantula.
> 
> Now as a 30 something adult, you couldn't pay me to do it especially the general geography  and locale of the "mountain" and I live much farther away now. I need to find a collecting area more open and less civilized.


I remember walking the trails of some small mountains in our province before but not to look for inverts but for some potential bonsai materials.It was only in 2003 when I started to have the passion for creepy crawlers after seeing for the first time a very nice troglodyte specimen at the zoo in Binangonan Rizal in the Philippines.Now,I started walking the same trail again,but this time I am looking for some beauties hidden under the stones and logs.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 13, 2007)

Selenops said:


> Here is a site I found with pics of Mt Rubidoux.
> 
> I can catch some massive beauties here and maybe I will and barter'em here at Arachnoboards. A relatively small mountain and these pics must be late spring or summer, rest the year the mountain is clothed in tall green grasses.
> 
> On the eastside a biketrail that's forked and winds around both sides of the mountain. You can see the paved bike trail in some of the pics.


A very beautiful place indeed, Selenops.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 13, 2007)

justGreg said:


> Beautifull centipedes!!!
> Can you send me some?


how I wish I could do that...so i can trade some of my specimen with yours...


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 13, 2007)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Hi Millipeter
> What about this Philippine millipede:
> http://www.bidabug.org/Forum/index.php?showtopic=874&pid=2350&st=0&#entry2350
> Any info?


Do you have any information as to where these specimens were collected?


----------



## millipeter (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Orin,
Mmh, there are only 6 described species of giant pill millipedes but determination is not possible with this photo. I could give you some hints for ID.

If the last joint of antennae are only present as a flat disc it could be _Castanotheaoides porosus_ or _Luzonosphaera philippina_. 

If the the last joint of antennae is normal cylindric shaped, it could be the following species_: Castanotherium leium_/_hirsutellum_, _Sphaeropoeus sulcicollis_ or _Zephronia innominata_.     

All species can only be separated by the gonopods and the presence/absent of stridulation organs. If you have a dead male and the possibility of making macroscopic pictures I could help you a lot more.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 13, 2007)

millipeter said:


> Hi Orin,
> Mmh, there are only 6 described species of giant pill millipedes but determination is not possible with this photo. I could give you some hints for ID.
> 
> If the last joint of antennae are only present as a flat disc it could be _Castanotheaoides porosus_ or _Luzonosphaera philippina_.
> ...


Thanks, I'll get some pictures of the antennae when they die. (As long as they're healthy it's rather difficult to get a good antenna photo).


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Sep 13, 2007)

...so, if u might take a look at this pic

Greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a beauty!:razz: I wish I will encounter them here in the Southern part of Luzon...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 13, 2007)

johnny888 said:


> Do you have any information as to where these specimens were collected?


Sorry, just Philippines.



Voodooschaaf said:


> ...so, if u might take a look at this pic
> 
> Greez,
> Shura and the whole bunch


Is that a species from the Philippines as well?


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is what I have for today. 

This is a small species of myriapod, about 3-4 inches in length, they have more pair of legs compared to their larger cousins,with yellowish to orange body and a small red head. Local people call them "Anunuhot".


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Sep 14, 2007)

@Elytra and Antenna,
This is a pic referring to your Question:

<<What about this Philippine millipede:
http://www.bidabug.org/Forum/index.p...t=0&#entry2350
Any info?>>

This is the species which was offered there.
I have a few of them also and I thought a pic of the antennae would be helpful

Greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 16, 2007)

More Photos.


----------



## tarsier (Sep 16, 2007)

Beautiful 'pedes  

I see those black and yellow millipedes almost everywhere nowadays.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 16, 2007)

tarsier said:


> Beautiful 'pedes
> 
> I see those black and yellow millipedes almost everywhere nowadays.


Thanks tarsier. probably cause it's rainy season.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 21, 2007)




----------

